# 20th Anniv. Tompkins Square Park



## dr3AmEr (Jul 11, 2008)

Aug. 3, 2008, 20th anniv. of the Tompkins Square police riots!!! many bands! its FREE!! whos going?? Plan on making my way east early next week with my buddy. will be looking for new faces to meet on our journey, and possibly a place to crash at night?..(heard its deadly to sleep in a NY park) but thats just what i heard..


----------



## finn (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, sleeping in a park is fine if you are hidden from sight, which is what I've managed to do in central park. I'd think you'd have to worry more about the police than getting murdered, though.


----------



## dr3AmEr (Jul 12, 2008)

ive never actually been to NY, thats just what someone told me. looking forward to walking through Central Park tho definitely. ill make sure to stay in stealth mode too and watch out for them damn piggies. Are you currently in NY?


----------



## _mary (Jul 13, 2008)

i'm planning on being there. i'm in DC and not sure where i'll be staying but if i find a place i'll let you know. and about sleeping in parks in NYC, stealth mode is the way to go. the police are definitely more a concern than getting murdered.


----------



## dr3AmEr (Jul 14, 2008)

Likewise.


----------



## finn (Jul 14, 2008)

Not in NY, and I haven't figured if I'm going or not...


----------



## Mouse (Jul 15, 2008)

I used to sleep in East River Park right next to the projects and I'm still alive.


----------



## Angela (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not going east for awhile, but yeah, watch out for the piggies. Their alot scarrier than the denizens of NYC. It's amazing how invisible you can be in large cities though if you want to be.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I asked off work aug. 1+2 to see mischief brew in philly but I don't think I can make it to NY of the 3rd and get back in time. *sigh* maybe next year. I was at this same event a few years ago so I'm not too butt hurt.


----------

